
Twitter’s heavy handed handling of data breach highlights industry fears - emilymainzer88
https://www.verdict.co.uk/twitter-password-change-a-jumpy-anxious-digital-communications-industry/
======
binarnosp
A log file with plain text passwords can be seen by some employees: maybe they
are all honest, maybe not. I guess that a generous amount of money could
motivate the right employee to disclose famous (and not) people's passwords.

~~~
sorokod
You mention the carrot, there are sticks too - blackmail, threats, physical
violence.

I can imagine that in a not so distant future, people will think twice before
joining Twitter, FB, etc.

------
ericst
It is not really heavy handed. It is what it should be.

